# Looking for Work



## NewLife01 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello dear Forum Users

i am thinking about to apply for an employers sponsored visa. Do you have a website where such jobs are offered or has the Australian government to offer jobs?

I am certified Car- Mechatronic this includes Automotive Electrician + Mechanical working skills. I have 10,5 years working experience. (Service Technician Troubleshooter)

I can also work as Welder or Computer-Systemelectronic but i don't have Certs.

Regards NewLife01


----------



## NewLife01 (Jan 27, 2017)

Any trusty website suggestions where i can find jobs in Australia (govermental or private)? thanks


----------



## NewLife01 (Jan 27, 2017)

Timwilson said:


> I have an awesome opportunity available with a company on the forefront of a global break though


Hi Tim

Can you give more details?


----------



## Alice8 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi, did you check on jobs search engines such as Seek by typing "visa" or "sponsored" in the search field? You can possibly find some opportunities that way.


----------

